
Google Accused of Creating Spy Tool to Squelch Worker Dissent - spking
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/google-accused-of-creating-spy-tool-to-squelch-worker-dissent/ar-AAJg5rR
======
haecceity
I'm pretty sure if Bigcorp really wanted to spy on its employees there are
more stealthy ways to do it.

